#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  PV Elite 2009 *****

## mbc.engg

Please help if any one is having ***** for PV Elite 2009. Please share the same and list out steps how to use the same ***** file. ***** files of earlier version i.e. 2008 also surve the purpose. Please help friends.

See More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## wangren

Wait the *****, i aslo want it

----------


## Rhenrique

It's a dream

----------


## ania

if you can pay its not a dream
pvelite 2009 and 2008 full
contact: aniaserginova@yahoo.com

----------


## rooky2000

IF you share the dongle of PV elite 2009, I can make the *****

----------


## ania

i have *****ed one already

----------


## ikkal

If you have the ***** then share it please. Lets make this world beautiful by sharing the knowledge (for personal development). help people grow....!

----------


## mavericklf1

> IF you share the dongle of PV elite 2009, I can make the *****



Hello, I have hasp for caesar II v5.2, can you make the virtual key for the software?

----------


## tuancham

> Hello, I have hasp for caesar II v5.2, can you make the virtual key for the software?



What kind of hardlock ??? :Cool: May I guide you how to make It :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mavericklf1

> What kind of hardlock ???May I guide you how to make It



I am not sure, but i supose is a hard hasp hl, how ca I know the kind of security that I have, generally is a green hardlock

regards, thanks for the help

----------


## xingyz

does anyonve has Interactive Petrophysics V3.5 tutorils?
thank you !

----------


## alexcv

I have hasp for caesar II v5.2, can you make the virtual key for the software?

----------


## carlitos

alexcv, could you share caesar II v5.2 installation files?


thanksSee More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## netspyking

> I have hasp for caesar II v5.2, can you make the virtual key for the software?



Hi

Coade Caesar II 5.2 protection is hasp SRM , I can emulate it 

But you must promise to upload full CD for the forum members . :Smile:

----------


## mbc.engg

Friend please share ***** for PV Elite 2009

----------


## carlitos

the first step is to have setup files

----------


## Tiberius

the same questions for a key for C.a.d.w.o.r.x.2010
can someone guide me how to create a copy after the key???

----------


## mbc.engg

Friends, there is a poll named "Last 10 post moving row feature" on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. 

The requested feature was really very good. Please vote in poll and ask to restore the feature in forum. Please help.

----------


## tuancham

> Hi
> 
> Coade Caesar II 5.2 protection is hasp SRM , I can emulate it 
> 
> But you must promise to upload full CD for the forum members .



Dear netspyking.
First of all, thank for your help.
I think you already have cr***k of caesar II 5.2  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , because if don't have hardlock.Emulate(cr***ck) is imposible.So let upload your emulator first. :Cool:

----------


## alex2002

Dear Tuancham,

Please share the ----- of compress 6259 that you had.

----------


## netspyking

Hi Tuancham ,

Sorry I don't have v5.2 emulator , I have only tools to make emulate ... :Smile:

----------


## lulliri

Please share the installer of caesar II 5.2, maybe i can make a full -----.............

----------


## bamuti

I have installation file but its size is about 800 mb. how can i i upload it ? i do not have any sharefile accounts

----------


## persian_eldorado

go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] then give the address of each file in your pc, then click on upload bottom, it is beter to use winrar software to divide big files to smaller volumes.

----------


## Rhenrique

The topic was not about "PVElite 2009?"

See More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## mbc.engg

Yes Friend. the topic is PV Elite 2009 and not CEASER. Please mark CEASER post in CEASER thread only. CO-OPERATE.

Thanks.

----------


## carlitos

bamuti please upload caesar 5.2 installation files to rapidshare and share with us

thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

mmmm

I can upload the setup files of Caesar II 5.2, the next week I will upload it, an image file of CD, probably I will use megaupload or rapidshare

----------


## saubao

Dear Friends

Please share PVelite with -----. 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## Gasflo

Dear Colleagues

Can you please share PVElite with its m_e_d_i_c_i_n_e.
Thank you in advance.

Gasflo

----------


## alexcv

Thanks

----------


## genggong

can I have pv elite too, still i'm new in this and need support to learn.thanks

----------


## violas_2004

still...wait and see

----------


## jasmine5500

> What kind of hardlock ???May I guide you how to make It



Hi tuancham,

Would it be cheeky of me to ask if you could possibly supply ******** for FINGLOW pressure vessel software? I can supply you a copy of the original CD.

Many Thanks
Jasmine.

----------


## john zink

> Please help if any one is having ----- for PV Elite 2009. Please share the same and list out steps how to use the same ----- file. ----- files of earlier version i.e. 2008 also surve the purpose. Please help friends.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimas anugrah

Are these links shared at the thread going to solve the problem lets hope. I will give it a try for sure.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw: whynowhere

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

also you can try at my sites :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

it's allready remove the password..See More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## mbc.engg

dimas anugrah, have you shared links for PV Elite 2009?

----------


## dimas anugrah

dear mukesh... i only got pv elite 2008 but i will try to find the link in every forum that i've join. share for friendship

----------


## Minfo

Hi

My friends,i need PVElite 2009 Emulator very urggently.if anybody help me for it i can help you for another ********.

Ma_1411@Yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

someone asked me PVElite 2009 with -----. People says that being moderator i do have more favor from others. On behalf of my friend who requested if anybody have this software plz share.........

----------


## naeeem

Hi Dear All,

Any One Have FireCAD New Version With Crake... Please share with me.. Warm Regards,

naeeem80@yahoo.com

----------


## naeeem

> someone asked me PVElite 2009 with -----. People says that being moderator i do have more favor from others. On behalf of my friend who requested if anybody have this software plz share.........



Dear i have PV Elite 2008 with Crake. if u need then shared...

----------


## jan2009

hi all, I need PVElite 2008 with -----. pls shre it
thank you

----------


## rklnt79

yes i need please share it

----------


## naeeem

Dear All,

Please find the below link & download "PVRSONALDATAELITE200x.rar". Its PvElite 2008 with ********. if you facing any issue regarding download file please fell free to contact with me at my Email ID: naeeem80@yahoo.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Please Shera if you found any Engineering Software. (e.g FireCAD 3.0 or COADE CAESAR II 5.20)*


Thanks With Regards.

----------


## waseeq

brother whats the password for how to install coadepvelite v2008.txt, file

thanks for sharing,

jazakh allah khair

----------


## naeeem

> brother whats the password for how to install coadepvelite v2008.txt, file
> 
> thanks for sharing,
> 
> jazakh allah khair



no password Required for open txt file.

if u have facing any issue pleased reply me..

----------


## waseeq

salam brother,



password required to unzip the fileSee More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## waseeq

salam brother,

password required to unzip the file

----------


## naeeem

> salam brother,
> 
> password required to unzip the file



Dear All,

Again Download Pv Elite 2008 from below link... 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Passwword : by_123

----------


## waseeq

U can download pvelite.pdf here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naeeem

Thank you. Waseeq

----------


## viswanathankasi2

its not extracting correctly . pl. check it

----------


## jasmine5500

Hi,

I don't suppose you know if anyone has a copy of Finglow they would be willing to share with me?
Any help much appreciated.
Cheers,
Jasmine

----------


## naveen1401

PV Elite 2008 was installed. But, while running it was showing Error 7: HASP HL Key not found or Number of licenses exceeded for the Network ESL.
Please can anybody help me regarding this.

----------


## Rhenrique

> PV Elite 2008 was installed. But, while running it was showing Error 7: HASP HL Key not found or Number of licenses exceeded for the Network ESL.
> Please can anybody help me regarding this.



*I'm also having the same problem. Can anyone help?*

----------


## eshahinfar

Hi
does anyone has codecalc for pvelite 2008?

----------


## viki1910

hey, 

   i can help u .

do contact me on : vikas_naik19@yahoo.com

i can make . i need some of the data from dongle,  for that i will provide you the  procedure.

regds,
vikas

----------


## inovator

Hi,

This is a link to PVELITE 2010 but without ********

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## viki1910

hi Inovator,



   do u hav hard lock ( usb ) i need some data from it, don worry ur lock will be safe. if you are ready then i will let u know the procedure dat i know.  ???



regds,
VikasSee More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## inovator

unortunately, i dont have one.

----------


## viki1910

other wise we would hav maid the ********.....

----------


## naeeem

Hello Dear any one have PV Elite 2009 with ********... plz share with me. Advance thanks...

----------


## mutthappa

hi guys.....if some1 can give me detailed procedure how to create a -----.....maybe i can do something.......thers one hardware lock in my company.....2009 version

----------


## jcrv

thanks sir

----------


## naeeem

why u say thanks... you have any option... plz share with me..

----------


## jcrv

yes naeeen i was wrong

----------


## jcrv

Naeeen, can you provide PVElite200x?
Thanks in advance
jcrv@icoiig.es

----------


## NEGAHEFARDA

> Hi,
> 
> This is a link to PVELITE 2010 but without ********
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hi
 ThankS you for uploading.
 Is a problem:
 File size is too big.
 WE HAVENT ACC  "  ulozto.net   That WE  canNT  directly download
 Please, UPLOA AGAIN  PVELITE 2010  IN RAPIDHSRE : OR MEGAUPLOAD &......   PART TO PART 

WE WAIT U ! *

----------


## dimas anugrah

dear 
NEGAHEFARDA

i will try ti dl it first. then if possible i will try to mirror from RS / MU

----------


## naeeem

Dear All,

Any one have Hard Lock Key for PV Elite 2010. if any one please share with me. we will try to create ********..

----------


## naeeem

please tell wht u have required version. i have 2008 PV Elite with ********....

See More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## NEGAHEFARDA

> dear 
> NEGAHEFARDA
> 
> i will try ti dl it first. then if possible i will try to mirror from RS / MU



very thanks .
  finaly i download it : time dl :  7 H
very hard .
  if is rs link is short time dl .

 we try to -----  Hasp Hrad lock .

thanks and good luck .

----------


## Gasflo

Hi inovator

Thanks for uploading version 2010, I'm guessing the nrg it is a rar extension or am i wrong?

I have not the m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e  so I will relay on other members to work on it. Unfortunately I have not idea how to re-engineer the toggle.

Thanks

----------


## dimas anugrah

> Hi inovator
> 
> Thanks for uploading version 2010, I'm guessing the nrg it is a rar extension or am i wrong?
> 
> I have not the m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e  so I will relay on other members to work on it. Unfortunately I have not idea how to re-engineer the toggle.
> 
> Thanks



it's a iso format file. you can burn this file first or use emulator.

----------


## zveckoo

There is no need to upload PVELITE 2010... version 2010 is available to download direct from COADE web page.
And this is the latest version....  PV Elite 2010 March Build




```
http://www.coade.com/AllProductDownloads/PD
http://www.coade.com/UPLOADS/dwnld/PVElite/pv100305.exe
```

----------


## pepper4two

Hi zveckoo,
you better read the page before you post. What they provide on the coade website is nothing but an update!!

cheers

pepper

----------


## zveckoo

> Hi zveckoo,
> you better read the page before you post. What they provide on the coade website is nothing but an update!!
> 
> cheers
> 
> pepper



Update who size is 193 MB... :P 
I download this and install on clean PC.... Package contain full installation, and work fine with my original network HASP key.

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Dear All,
> 
> Again Download Pv Elite 2008 from below link... 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aoa.
Naeem Bhai.
Password is not working. Please udate me.

----------


## NEGAHEFARDA

> Hi inovator
> 
> Thanks for uploading version 2010, I'm guessing the nrg it is a rar extension or am i wrong?
> 
> I have not the m-e-d-i-c-i-n-e  so I will relay on other members to work on it. Unfortunately I have not idea how to re-engineer the toggle.
> 
> Thanks



HELLO : 

Hello my dear friend
   yOU CAN OPEN THIS FILE ( YOURFILENAME.NRG ) IN A  VIRTUAL DRIVE EXP :   VIRTUAL CLONE DRIVE .
  NRG FILE IS A FILE : THAT CRATED : BY NERO : IMAGE WRITE DISK AND Future WRITE DISK ...


I DL  :   PV.Elite.Emulator.Full.v2008  :   AN RUN IN WI7 : NOT WORK 4 ME : 
  VAN ANYONE HELP ME ?

 GOOD LUCK

----------


## tuancham

Simply pv2009 is update ASME2007 and can run on Vista 
Emulate is same PV2008 but packed is one file and updated
 :Cool:

----------


## patelnikunjr

> *I'm also having the same problem. Can anyone help?*



Its very easy.........
1. go to the folder ESL setup and run Set Up (Restart your PC)
2. Go to the ----- folder and copy COADE85.dll file to the installation folder of PVELITE
3. Run the install.bat file from the ----- folder

Enjoy

----------


## leansoul

these links are not working

----------


## naeeem

*Dear All,



Any one have PV Elite Emulator Full 2009 or 2010.. Please post link.. or mail me.

naeeem80@yahoo.com* See More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## Farras

Have somebody  Nozzle Pro or PVelite full?
I need it, its very important.
mr_004@hotmail.de

----------


## Coffee Black

> Dear All,
> 
> Any one have Hard Lock Key for PV Elite 2010. if any one please share with me. we will try to create ********..



I'm told the Hasp key contains company information. If there's another way to bypass the hasp key completely, it would be best.

----------


## naeeem

Please upload at Rapidshare or megaupload.com....

----------


## Lycan

> Hi,
> 
> This is a link to PVELITE 2010 but without ********
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who have ----- PV Elite 2010..  please shear..

----------


## cfl

PVRSONALDATAELITE200x.rar
password: by_me
it's PVelite 2008 by the way not 2009

----------


## mrbeen

ple. also sand me to 
mebeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

ple also send me also 
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## baculi

pls share for anybody.
No send private email.

----------


## vlakoski

Dear all
Any one if need PVELITE2009 or CODEWARE COMPRESS 6259
we can exchange.

Br : Eng. Vlakoski

----------


## mrbeen

i want to pvelite 2010 or higher version can u give me??????????????????????
send me on my mail. mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mavericklf1

Hi:

Anyone has the setup files  for Pvelite 2011???

Regards,

----------


## mvp

Please help me. 
None of the versions of PV Elite 2008, 2009 etc work for me. What is HASP emulator? Is it something that you put on a USB and run the program?
What is ********?
Sincerely thank if someone could STEP-BY-STEP instructions.


Your help is very much appreciated
MVPSee More: PV Elite 2009 *****

----------


## amacathot06

Hi friends

Any one upload PVelite 2009 or 2010 or 2011
I really need this.

----------


## yankee27

same request
someone could STEP-BY-STEP installa instructions
i will need emulator hasp
anybody have version 2010-2011 cra.....

thx

----------


## prziiii

Mr naeem, I try to extract your PVRSONALDATAELITE200x.rar with password by_321 but it doesnt work, can u provide me correct password ?

Thankyou

----------


## acay

same

----------


## aseptman

any one pl 2010 ver

----------


## srexers

anyone have medi-cine? please help me...

----------


## mrbeen

Hi friends

Any one upload PVelite 2009 or 2010 or 2011 or 2012.
I really need this.
mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mrbeen

Dear Eng. Vlakosk
please i need PVELITE2009 or any higher version please upload it.


mrbeen.
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## ijazsaeed

visit this site for fire cad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

only problem, it is in Russian language

regards

ijazsaeed

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------

